# Cruze Eco aero shutter function check



## Green (May 14, 2014)

I have no idea but thanks for asking, I haven't taken the time to ask but also wonder when they open and close.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ge...610-cruze-eco-shutter-grille-explained-2.html
Post #14 gives a good description on how they work. In colder weather, you may find them always closed. Mine are usually closed during the winter months. The good news is if they are not working correctly, they will cause a check engine light to come on.


----------



## MemphisR32 (Aug 21, 2014)

Well it is not throwing a CEL so I guess its working as designed. I though for some reason it would cycle once regardless but good to know im not the only one seeing the shutter closed all the time im cold conditions.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

I was curious too and I put a mercury switch on the grille shutter connected to a blue LED inside. During the warm weather I saw that usually the grille is closing when you go over around 40 MPH. Depending of the temperature outside, if it’s too hot or you are driving too aggressive, then it will open again to avoid overheating the engine.
Winter time is different. I think below 40F the grille won’t move from the position it was when you started the car. It makes sense, for example if the mechanism is frozen and locked by ice or snow, then it shouldn’t even try to move and to break some parts. I have the LED for 2 years now and I like to see when is on and off.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

BowtieGuy said:


> The good news is if they are not working correctly, they will cause a check engine light to come on.


That is not good news, I can't wait to not be able to pass emissions due to a check engine from broken shutters.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

48*F mine close and stay closed. Mine been closed for about 2 months now. Our cars at idle in the winter will barely move 3 tick marks.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought they open up every time the car is parked.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Mine haven't opened all week.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Don't they open under acceleration? They cover the intercooler so if closed no air flow for the heat exchanger for the charge air?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nope. Once closed they'll only open if the car needs the extra air flow for cooling. Without the engine shield plenty of air is coming in from below. My thermostat (I have the digital readout) has only reached full 220F or so operating temperature twice all week.


----------



## Green (May 14, 2014)

Ok, First chance I have had to check, Cool weather (temps in upper 30's,lower 40's) and shutter are closed even after a drive long enough to fully warm the engine (and they stayed ck losed after I shut it off last night). Working as designed


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep so if you hit a mound of snow and they block the shutters, chances are it's cold enough outside the blockage wouldn't matter as the outside temps haven't melted the snow yet.


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

Mine stays open most of the time during the winter time. I have the mercury switch installed on the moving grille connected to a blue LED so I can see all the time if the shutter is on or off. Like I said before, when is cold, the shutter stays in the position it was before you started the car. I think this is to prevent it from damaging when there is snow and ice blocking its motion.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I checked mine Saturday night after work at about 2am when it was 20 degrees out and my shutters were also closed.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> Mine stays open most of the time during the winter time. I have the mercury switch installed on the moving grille connected to a blue LED so I can see all the time if the shutter is on or off. Like I said before, when is cold, the shutter stays in the position it was before you started the car. I think this is to prevent it from damaging when there is snow and ice blocking its motion.


I kinda want to do something like that as I believe they aren't opening on the freeway when I do multiple pulls tuned. It feels as if I'm heat soaking a lot in non winter months. Nights like last night in the 30's on dry pavement, the car pulled extremely well each time I went for it.


----------

